# Chicks overheating outside



## daweri (Jul 11, 2015)

I've got 3 week old Bieldefelders in my coop out front. I've been letting them run around in a fenced in area while I'm here because it's 100 degrees out here and too hot in the coop. They are all panting off and on. I've been dipping them in water when I see them panting and they have plenty of shade and a fan set up out there. Is there anything else I can do? At what point should I be concerned they are getting too hot?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've had one heck of Summer here too but my birds are old as dirt. I have a large output fan on them but that was not enough so I put up misters around the outside of their pen. It knocks the temps back enough that I don't see them panting at all. And if I go in to the pen with them, it's obvious how much cooler it is than outside.

If you have an outside run that would be an ideal place to install misters. Not sure how well they would work with a solid wall coop.


----------

